# NASH ICD-9 code



## sherrieneidigh

571.8 other chronic liver disease w/o mention of alcohol. Does anyone know of a better dx code for nonalcoholic steatohepatitis?


----------



## jmcpolin

That is the correct code for it , it is fatty liver disease without mention of alcohol


----------



## bridgettemartin

571.8 is the correct code.


----------

